# Whoever said Saint Bernards were lazy



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Has never met my boy. Kingdom is the most active Saint I've come across. He may not be able to keep up with your Labs or Goldens but he can out do most other dogs his size.

Kingdom play at park - YouTube

Now as for his attention span? Well he leaves little to be desired! haha :tongue:
Kingdom with a baseball - YouTube

Watch out!! Crazy dog on the loose.


















Collision course


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, he is a go getter...a rolling thunder. He is trimmer looking than any Saints I've seen before.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

I try and keep him on the lean side because it's easier on his joints, but he also loves to run and play so that helps him keep trim too. He weighs roughly 170 pounds and stands about 38 inches tall, if I remember my measurements correctly.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I meant it as a compliment...all the one's I knew were basically just a big lazy pile of love. He looks great!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

What a handsome man!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I wanst one! But i do want a lazy one....i


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh I love him! He just looked like a big goofy puppy in the second video with that cute face. I just had this image of him running toward one of my little guys with his tongue flopping and mouth wide open and inhaling one of them in. He'd probably never even know it happened! :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! Great pics! He looks so happy and healthy! He's so handsome. I just love Saints. :smile:


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Donna Little said:


> Oh I love him! He just looked like a big goofy puppy in the second video with that cute face. I just had this image of him running toward one of my little guys with his tongue flopping and mouth wide open and inhaling one of them in. He'd probably never even know it happened! :wink:


hahaha one bark from them and that would likely send him packing. He can be quite the coward even though he likes to think he's big bad and tough. 

His big giant head is going to explode with all the compliments! :tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you don't see too many St. Bernards in either of the places i have lived lately. He is a beautiful dog.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love the first pic, very cute. And yes very active!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Kingdom is so adorable!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I like his butt in the air. He is a nice looking fellow.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW! 38 inches! He's big for one too, isn't he?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think I have ever heard anyone say that St Bernards are lazy! They did originate as working dogs! :smile:. He looks great!


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Caty M said:


> WOW! 38 inches! He's big for one too, isn't he?


He's bigger than the few other Saints I've seen, even bigger than my other one who at the time I thought was huge as well. Kingdom is slightly taller than Boss was and outweighs him by about 25 pounds. 



Sprocket said:


> I don't think I have ever heard anyone say that St Bernards are lazy! They did originate as working dogs! :smile:. He looks great!


I know they originated as working dogs. :tongue: the ones I've met we're just lazy and didn't do anything so having one that wants to do more than just lay around all the time is new to me. :smile: But I'm not complaining! I love having active dogs.


----------

